# Soundstream advice



## Script (Apr 6, 2010)

Soundstream Reference 300 and SA80 both brand new never used for 125 bucks? Should i buy them?


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

If both are brand new in the box, then you could likely double your money or come close to it. If new but just the amps, you could still make a little. that ref 300 will do closer to 100 watts x 2 at normal car voltage and sound awesome doing it.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Script said:


> Soundstream Reference 300 and SA80 both brand new never used for 125 bucks? Should i buy them?



soundstream has made several variations of the ref 300....some great...some not so great.

SA80...i know nothing about.


----------

